# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwangerschapzekerheid via bloedtest?

## lacuna

Onlangs heb ik een bloedtest gedaan om m'n onregelmatige maandstonden te observeren (de oorzaken werden bekeken (hormonen tekort, onderzoek van ijzer , enz...). 
Nu vraag ik me af of men ook zekerheid kan hebben van een eventuele zwangerschap aan de hand van deze bloedtest? Voor de bloedtest had ik dat niet gevraagd, ik had enkel een onderzoek gevraagd voor m'n maandstonden.Als men een bloedonderzoek doet, is het dan sowieso duidelijk als men zwanger is of niet? Of moet men voor zwangerschapszekerheid een 'ander soort bloedtest' doen?
Toen ik de uitslag(ongeveer een maand geleden) kreeg was alles in orde en kreeg ik niets te horen over een eventuele zwangerschap.

Alvast bedankt !

----------


## lacuna

Kan iemand die er iets vanaf kent alstublief antwoorden? danku

----------


## Yv

Volgens mij wordt bloed alleen getest op datgene waar je om vraagt. Anders moet je daar specifiek voor de zwangerschap om vragen. Dus als je zekerheid wilt, kun je zelf een urinetest doen. Die kun je bij kruidvat, Etos, etc. krijgen. Succes ermee.

----------

